# Brand New McIntosh MCD4000 CD-Changer w/ Optional 5m long Optical Cable



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Almost impossible to find one of these unused. PM me for a DIYMA member price.

Brand New RARE McIntosh MCD4000 6 Disc CD Changer w Optional 5M Optical Cable | eBay


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Re-listed...

Brand New RARE McIntosh MCD4000 6 Disc CD Changer w Optional 5M Optical Cable | eBay


----------

